# Local 3 IBEW apprentice applications



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

So, the CW/CE program hasn't put enough journeymen out of work, and 8 apprentices per JW isn't enough either, now any Tom, ****, and Harry can keep em on the book too.......Wonnerful.


REALLY, now Richard is a bad word? Give me a break.


----------

